# Sir Jahams (and Sir m1kes) PLOG of 40k Stuff



## Sir jahams (Jun 2, 2009)

Howdy all. 
Well just as the title says this is going to be mine and my good friend Sir m1ke's PLOG here on heresy.
I've recently bought the recent imperial armour badab war set and was inspired to start up a marine force. Afterall everyone has to have at least one marine army . I've got my long suffering imperial guard catachan army too which as mike can attest to Ive had since i was probably 11 and 10+ years later its still in a half finished state.
Therefore hopefully this PLOG can get me motivated to actually finish my stuff and have a painted 1500 force to take to the field.
For myself this will probably be mostly my new marine stuff in here, though if I do more progress on the guard or also my High elves for warhammer I'll post them here too.
As for mike he's always got a multitude of armies on the go but he's hoping to do nids but I'll let him explain more when he joins in.
So without further ado onto the fledgling starter marine pics!

DISCLAIMER- I'm a poor painter and these are all iphone pics with no proper light set up so don't expect golden demon :laugh:

So first up was me trying to decide on a chapter. We have here minotaurs, mantis warriors and fire angels test mini's









I went for minotaurs for their different bronze scheme and kick ass fluff. Now they're a light bronzy colour in the book but I struggled to get it exactly like that. In the end I took the easy way out and went for tinbitz highlighted with burnished gold which although a lot darker I'm happy enough with this for their bronzy colour as shown below.

















And lastly a group shot of my army 









So thats me so far. Like I said not great photos but I'm hoping to invest in a few decent lamps which might help and might be able to scrounge an old digital camera up instead of the crappy iphone camera. Any criticism or guidance on my amateur painting is gladly welcomed!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all welcome to the project logs and good luck in your theme.

1500pts is a nice balance to aim for to start off with, but try and build it up at 500pts at a time.

With the right lighting your iphone will do a decent enough job. +rep for attempting this.

Finally you are with friends and we all can offer support and praise for painting any miniature and your standard whatever you think it is will improve over the thread. Enjoy your challenge!

Regards
ZE


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

For the Minotaurs try using a Dwarf bronze with a ogryn flesh, might get the colour you want.
Nice start tho, i quite like the Minotaurs and Fire Angels paint schemes, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Suppose i should actually comment since im part of this project as well :laugh:

Howdy all, as James says we are going to run this as a joint venture as we are both busy/slow painters so makes more sense, as this will be updated much more regularly than separate PLOGs would

My newest army project is a nids force (for my army list discussions visit the nid army list sub-forum) which i will be painting up to take on sir_jahams' marine forces and all the guys down at Arkham gaming centre

I've only just decided a colour scheme, and have a single termagant painted- pics to follow soon. Im by no means a good painter but i aspire to a good tabletop standard

If things in the log take some time to update, i may throw up some of my older projects like my Eldar and Ultramarines just to keep things ticking over

@sir_jahams- loving the mino colour scheme, looks really good! can we get some close up shots of the free hand symbols on all the shoulder pads?

the mantis warriors guy looks brilliant as well, i know you arent doing them but i love the look of him

your IG will be getting jealous that the new guys have got paint jobs now :laugh: those poor all-green catachans have twiddled their thumbs for 10yrs....


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the yellow guy best.. (mantis?)

Looking forward to more.


----------



## Sir jahams (Jun 2, 2009)

Well ask and you will receive mike!
























Not the greatest picture quality but hey ho.
I'll admit I've not done any more minotaur symbols on the new darker bronze models. Was going to do it all at once but really I'm hoping forgeworld pull their finger out and release some decals or stuff for them so I can take the lazy way out :biggrin:
And yeah yanlou tried dwarf bronze in my experimenting phase but is it just me but seems kinda coppery? Maybe I dont know what bronze looks like.
Also to throw this out to people but how would you base the minotaurs? Plain green? Or something different?
Oh and got an AOBR dread through the post from ebay. So really just adding more to the unpainted pile :laugh:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Always nice to see someone going off the beaten path with their Chapter choice, sir. I will be watching how this thread progresses with interest...


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

My laptop has died so i cant access the photos on my digital camera so all i have are the photos on my phone, excuse the quality of the pics :laugh:

First up is my nearly finished termagant










and a shot of all the nids i have so far


----------



## Sir jahams (Jun 2, 2009)

As I've already told you mike nice job so far on the nids though I didnt realise you'd gained that many bugs already looking at your army pic.
Bit more progress with the minotaurs, got an AOBR dread all done up. 
















Paints not as smooth as it could be kinda went over a few mistakes :laugh: Oh and I know its based far back but thats what you get with ebay purchases. Either way its the first vehicle I've painted in ages so I'm happy enough with it though hints and tips would still be great.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir jahams said:


> As I've already told you mike nice job so far on the nids though I didnt realise you'd gained that many bugs already looking at your army pic.


Add to that 6 tyranid warriors, a broodlord and possibly a Trygon as well- curse you ebay!! im skint now but i saved huge wads of money getting this stuff



Sir jahams said:


> Paints not as smooth as it could be kinda went over a few mistakes :laugh: Oh and I know its based far back but thats what you get with ebay purchases. Either way its the first vehicle I've painted in ages so I'm happy enough with it though hints and tips would still be great.


Dread is looking VERY nice, only thing i would do is something to break up the colouring of the multi-melta, maybe some charring blackness round the barrel? and some Minotaur symbols on it, and get it based, and you will be sorted!


----------



## Sir jahams (Jun 2, 2009)

Just a quick update just to make myself feel like the PLOG hasn't died already :laugh:
Got the rest of the bolter tact marines done so just the special/heavy/sarge left for the squad. They're at least basecoated so just details and highlights to finish my first marine squad! No pics of the bolter marines cause they're kinda boring and just the same as the above ones.
Otherwise got some AOBR marines and maybe razorback on the way to expand my fledgling force. Just gotta figure out a list I want to play now


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Update tiiiiiiiiiiime :music:

My first 10 Termagants done and dusted 




























Another 10 are nearly there, im hating how poor yellow paint is at coverage :angry:

The next part of the army is a tyranid warrior brood, with deathspitters and boneswords converted from scything talons 



















And this will be closely followed by my converted Hive Guard, converted from the Tyranid Warrior models i have spare



















Very exciting times


----------



## Sir jahams (Jun 2, 2009)

Coolio mike. Nice simple conversions. Would you need to modify the venom cannon though so people dont complain about wysiwyg? Not that'd I'd care but you know what people and tournies are like


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work so far.




> Another 10 are nearly there, im hating how poor yellow paint is at coverage


Are you using Foundation Iyanden Darksun as a base for your yellow?


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir jahams said:


> Coolio mike. Nice simple conversions. Would you need to modify the venom cannon though so people dont complain about wysiwyg? Not that'd I'd care but you know what people and tournies are like


The venom cannon is getting changed, adding flesh hooks to the end of the cannon barrel to make it look more like the impaler cannon. I have one cannon done up, ill take some pics of it and post it tonite



Viscount Vash said:


> Nice work so far.
> 
> Are you using Foundation Iyanden Darksun as a base for your yellow?


Yep Iyanden Darksun as the base, but the highlighting with golden yellow is the pain atm, its only over a Devlan mud wash but it is taking me 2 or 3 coats to get it solid enough, i dont even water the paint down for it now 

but i am getting there lol i think the real test will be how it looks on the bigger creatures, the warriors and zoans will be the testers for the trygon and the planned tervigon conversions


----------



## Sir jahams (Jun 2, 2009)

Well crysis 2 has distracted me nicely but did a little painting work. So below is my sarge with a shoddy combi-melta :grin:








And arrgh im gonna shoot you in your face for making me blurred








Coulda finished the other special weapons in the tact squad but the nanosuit calls me:biggrin:


----------

